# Free sound card from Johnny Stewart....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure if anyone is planning on buying, or has recently bought but it looks like Johnny Stewart is offering a free sound card with purchase. Details and offer form is attached to this post....









View attachment JSWC_promo_form.pdf


----------

